# QloaderHS-USB Qloader 9008 (com3)?



## fil3s (Feb 18, 2018)

I've got a bricked Lumia 640 LTE the PC sees it as *QHSUSB_BULK*

Is there any fix?


----------



## nate0 (Feb 18, 2018)

Did you search the forums yet?  Should try that first before posting...
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/help-programmer-unbrick-jtag-t3082592


----------



## fil3s (Feb 18, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Did you search the forums yet? Should try that first before posting...
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/help-programmer-unbrick-jtag-t3082592

Click to collapse



Thanks. But I'm lost when it says _"HEX.hex and MS.img"_etc. 

I'm a noob 

I'm gonna unbrick this Lumia 640 though. I know it. 

You'll see... :good:


----------



## nate0 (Feb 18, 2018)

Ok, ask in that thread so that folks there can help.  Also if you read through that thread you will see many answers to your questions.


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 18, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Thanks. But I'm lost when it says _"HEX.hex and MS.img"_etc.
> 
> I'm a noob
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Open Windows Device Recovery tool
Click on My device is not detected,
click on lumia,
Windows Device recovery tool may ask you what RM it is and then will download emergency payloads for you and start flashing the phone.
You can as well just download emergency files from lumiafirmware.com and do the steps described in the recover your phone from dload thread. Hex and bins are for older models.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 18, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> Open Windows Device Recovery tool
> Click on My device is not detected,
> click on lumia,
> Windows Device recovery tool may ask you what RM it is and then will download emergency payloads for you and start flashing the phone.
> You can as well just download emergency files from lumiafirmware.com and do the steps described in the recover your phone from dload thread. Hex and bins are for older models.

Click to collapse



Thx, the device is *dead* so I can't recover with wdrt ,says my model (RM-1074) is not supported

But I'll look into that thread . I got up to passing the first command ,but as I said, I was lost after that


----------



## fil3s (Feb 18, 2018)

Also after it finishes and I enter the next command it says it can't find hex and ms.img


----------



## fil3s (Feb 19, 2018)

I give up. ?


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 19, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> I give up.

Click to collapse



go here, download the files in the zip file.
Run this command while making sure you replace <pathtodownloadedede/edp> with the proper path to both files, if you still get a file not found issue, please screenshot the command you typed in cmd as well as the path of the files:


```
thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "<pathtodownloadedede/edp>\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "<pathtodownloadedede/edp>\RM1096_fh.edp"
```

And don't give up, it's 100% sure you can unbrick this phone, you just have to be patient and properly do things


----------



## fil3s (Feb 19, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> go here, download the files in the zip file.
> Run this command while making sure you replace <pathtodownloadedede/edp> with the proper path to both files, if you still get a file not found issue, please screenshot the command you typed in cmd as well as the path of the files:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So if I place the folder containing the files in "C:/lumia" what would the proper command be

For some reason I have to type a *".\"* before every command (?) 

The model is RM_1074 . if you look at the screenshot it is wrong and just proceeds to the next line with a blinking cursor

Apologies ,haven't slept in over 24 hours


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 19, 2018)

Remove "cd C:\lumia".
type only thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "c:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "c:\lumia\RM1096_fh.edp"


----------



## fil3s (Feb 19, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Remove "cd C:\lumia".
> type only thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "c:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "c:\lumia\RM1096_fh.edp"

Click to collapse



Here's the " lumia" folder in *c: * drive :laugh:

Lol it fails every time I try. In admin ,normal ,with/without ".\" , see Gdrive link

1. c:/Microsoft care suite/Windows Device Recovery Tool/ " :laugh:

start a power shell, enter the *EXACT* command. Lol I tried it about ten times 

I bet you can't guess what happens.. :laugh::laugh:....


----------



## fil3s (Feb 19, 2018)

It just exits. And.. That's it. 

No process, no "flashing phone" .. :silly: ;

Soo, I guess my phones f##ked. Thanks.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 19, 2018)

But I appreciate the efforts. I have been awake for 30 hours. I have my 930 rooted and unlocked etc. 

My 640 cannot be restored I'm sure of it. There's no firmware on it it failed when I tried to restore the software with wdrt about 8 months ago after a Botchy insider build bricked it

:highfive: thanks anyway .


----------



## nate0 (Feb 19, 2018)

When using powershell from the WDRT directory you have to execute the thor2 command file as so:
.\thor2.exe

Run it like this:

```
.\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:\lumia\RM1096_fh.edp"
```
Just copy and paste 

or open cmd prompt (click start and type cmd) and paste this:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe" -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:
\lumia\RM1096_fh.edp"


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks. Its not going to work

I just opened cmd and copied the command . didn't work

I think I've made enough of an idiot of myself so I'd appreciate it if no one makes any more comments


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

Its been stuck on send signature for about ten minutes


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Its been stuck on send signature for about ten minutes

Click to collapse



No worries at all man...  Seems like it is still could be a signature mismatch then.  You have a Lumia 640 LTE right?  RM-1074 .


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> No worries at all man... Seems like it is still could be a signature mismatch then. You have a Lumia 640 LTE right? RM-1074 .

Click to collapse



Yeah bro. What will I do?


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

Is it hardware issue?


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

Do me a favor and replace your current edpfile (RM1096_fh.edp) with the one I attached. Meaning add it to that c:\lumia directory then run the same command just using that file instead. The one I attached you can unzip it the name should be RM1109_fh.edp.

.\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp"


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Do me a favor and replace your current edpfile (RM1096_fh.edp) with the one I attached. Meaning add it to that c:\lumia directory then run the same command just using that file instead. The one I attached you can unzip it the name should be RM1109_fh.edp.
> 
> .\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp"

Click to collapse



.\thor2.exe error

Commandnotfoundexception but it's where it always been


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

Are you getting an error after if fails to send signature?

Oh ok.  Never mind I see what you mean.  Are you using powershell or command prompt?
From cmd prompt:

```
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe" -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp"
```


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

Ok it's flashing


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

Spoke too soon "only sahara based emergency download is currently supported


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Spoke too soon "only sahara based emergency download is currently supported

Click to collapse



Unplug the cable and plug it back in.  Then retry.  If still no go.  Pull the battery out for a few moments. Put it back, then plug in the cable and make sure Device manager sees the QloaderHS Com port again.  Then try one more time.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Are you getting an error after if fails to send signature?
> 
> Oh ok. Never mind I see what you mean. Are you using powershell or command prompt?
> From cmd prompt:

Click to collapse



Yeah I tried with admin PowerShell and cmd path but it fails . In command prompt ; system can't find path"


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

Thx dude ,you know your stuff!


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Yeah I tried with admin PowerShell and cmd path but it fails . In command prompt ; system can't find path"

Click to collapse



You had the command a few posts back.  When it failed to find the sahara protocol.  Just reset the phone or reseat the cable and try that command again.  The RKH of the RM1074 ffu sbl1 should match that payload file I zipped for you.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

Send signature........


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

Can you paste the entire command and output after it errors? Let it fail with whatever error you get then paste all that here please.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

Appreciate your help, I won't take up more of your time. I've got enough info I'll keep trying.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Can you paste the entire command and output after it errors? Let it fail with whatever error you get then paste all that here please.

Click to collapse



Sure.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

From what I can tell there are at least three different Emergency payload files for the 640 Series (there might be a fourth).  Up to this point I believe you have tried two of them. The third file we could try too to see if it gives the same result.  When you get a chance would you mind sharing more detail about how the phone got into this state? Thanks.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> From what I can tell there are at least three different Emergency payload files for the 640 Series (there might be a fourth). Up to this point I believe you have tried two of them. The third file we could try too to see if it gives the same result. When you get a chance would you mind sharing more detail about how the phone got into this state? Thanks.

Click to collapse



This is driving me crazy :crying: now I can't even reproduce the error

Yeah, ms released a fast ring build that bootlooped the phone. I tried to recover it with wprt and the restore failed midway through just kept failing. I asked on a random forum and the guy got me doing all sorts of command on the PC . Then it just crapped itself. Wouldn't even respond to USB connection ,but just the other day I got it to respond so I figured I might as well seek help fixing it


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ok.  Looks like you are in the wrong directory.  Try this---
type:* cd ..
*Then type: *.\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede -edfile C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp -orig_gpt*


----------



## fil3s (Feb 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Ok. Try this---
> type: cd ..
> Then type: .\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp -orig_gpt

Click to collapse



Same .\thor2 error ,can't be seen. Thanks for your time but I need a break my backs killing me ,I'm using a laptop to do this)) 

I'll keep updated .


----------



## snickler (Feb 21, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> This is driving me crazy :crying: now I can't even reproduce the error
> 
> Yeah, ms released a fast ring build that bootlooped the phone. I tried to recover it with wprt and the restore failed midway through just kept failing. I asked on a random forum and the guy got me doing all sorts of command on the PC . Then it just crapped itself. Wouldn't even respond to USB connection ,but just the other day I got it to respond so I figured I might as well seek help fixing it

Click to collapse



Ok in the powershell prompt at that exact folder directory you're at, type in thor2 and then press the TAB key. It should format it as .\thor2 or something like that. Once you have the powershell formatted version of the command to execute, you THEN type in all the arguments that you need for thor2 to run properly. 

Some alternate means of achieving this:


Run cmd while in PowerShell to open a command prompt
Type Command Prompt in the search from the start menu, right click on it and run as administrator

I've uploaded a picture that will show exactly how it should look, assuming that the directory where your other files exist is correct.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks man . I had a huge headache restoring my laptop when I bricked it

Downloaded official iso from my desktop and burnt and installed it 

Long story short, my keyboard on both PC's is not working as it should. Maybe I'll get around to it but I haven't been following many w10 threads as I'm more versed with Android

Good on you dude :good: appreciate the input


----------



## nate0 (Feb 22, 2018)

@jason_l367
Going back to your first post, Is your Lumia showing in Device Manager as QHSUSB_BULK?  
Or as a COMPORT? --> Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COMXX)?
I am thinking you moved on from that but just double checking.
Make sure the the Lumia if it is in a bricked state shows up as a com port with the Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @jason_l367
> Going back to your first post, Is your Lumia showing in Device Manager as QHSUSB_BULK?
> Or as a COMPORT? --> Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COMXX)?
> I am thinking you moved on from that but just double checking.
> Make sure the the Lumia if it is in a bricked state shows up as a com port with the Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008

Click to collapse



Comport. I will use my desktop to copy/paste the commands and keep at it


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm a noob


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Do me a favor and replace your current edpfile (RM1096_fh.edp) with the one I attached. Meaning add it to that c:\lumia directory then run the same command just using that file instead. The one I attached you can unzip it the name should be RM1109_fh.edp.
> 
> .\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp"

Click to collapse



here is the log 

PS C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> .\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede -edfile C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp
Process started Fri Feb 23 08:41:13 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\lindh\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180223084113_ThreadId-9604.log
Debugging enabled for  emergency

Initiating emergency download for RnD.
Create emergency messaging...
Create emergency messaging...END
Checking trace_usb...END
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...END
Get connectionString...
Get connectionString...END
Open messaging...


----------



## nate0 (Feb 22, 2018)

@jason_l367
What was the result?  Looks as if it was stuck looking for the phone...


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @jason_l367
> What was the result?  Looks as if it was stuck looking for the phone...

Click to collapse



yeah stuck on bothe edp files.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

PS C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> .\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede -edfile C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp
Process started Fri Feb 23 08:50:25 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\lindh\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180223085025_ThreadId-7588.log
Debugging enabled for  emergency

Initiating emergency download for RnD.
Create emergency messaging...
Create emergency messaging...END
Checking trace_usb...END
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...END
Get connectionString...
Get connectionString...END
Open messaging...
Open messaging...END
Only Sahara based emergency download is currently supported
Operation took about 19.00 seconds.

Unknown error code.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 22, 2018)

It should generate an error at some point. You have the command right.  If you want check device manager for the COM port connection as we mentioned before.  If there it could be stale, just Hold the power button in on your Lumia 640 down until you reset the the connection and see it restablish in device manager.  You can also try to unlplug the cable or pull the battery and put it back to reset the phone and plug it back in.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

stuck again on send signiture


----------



## nate0 (Feb 22, 2018)

Let it error and paste all that output please.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> It should generate an error at some point. You have the command right.  If you want check device manager for the COM port connection as we mentioned before.  If there it could be stale, just Hold the power button in on your Lumia 640 down until you reset the the connection and see it restablish in device manager.  You can also try to unlplug the cable or pull the battery and put it back to reset the phone and plug it back in.

Click to collapse



it shows device manager as "Qualcomm HS-USB Qloader9008 (comm 12)


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Let it error and paste all that output please.

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## fil3s (Feb 22, 2018)

THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede -edfile C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp
Process started Fri Feb 23 09:10:50 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\lindh\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180223091050_ThreadId-11408.log
Debugging enabled for  emergency

Initiating emergency download for RnD.
Create emergency messaging...
Create emergency messaging...END
Checking trace_usb...END
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...END
Get connectionString...
Get connectionString...END
Open messaging...
Open messaging...END
Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..
Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..END
EMERGENCY FLASH START
Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
ED download selected
Sahara image entries START
0x0D, C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede, true
Sahara image entries END
Starting Sahara emergency download
Entering state WAIT_HELLO
HELLO packet already received as handshake message
Erased stored HELLO packet
Sending HELLO_RESP
HELLO_RESP sent
Entering state WAIT_COMMAND
READ_DATA received
Opening image C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede
Image opened successfully
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
END_IMAGE_TX received
END_IMAGE_TX with success status
Closing image C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede
Image closed successfully
Sending DONE
DONE sent
Entering state WAIT_DONE_RESP
DONE_RESP received
Stopped Sahara emergency download (status code = 0)
Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
EDPAYLOAD download selected
Sending firehose single image
Waiting for Ed ready message, timeout 500 ms
Waiting for Ed ready message...DONE, status 0
Handling ed image C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp to partition EMERGENCY
Image opened successfully for reading
Payload tool:
Feb 19 2015 12:21:48 Version 000.001.000
Payload generation info:
Thu Mar 19 16:12:47 2015
 SW_ID:00000000ffff0000H, KCI:1302, MSM_ID:008000E100000000H, RKH:831BE6B18E7006372069545885A80F786C33D064H
Send signature


nothing.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 23, 2018)

Are the only two edp files you have in the c:\lumia directory listed as RM1109_fh.edp and RM1096_fh.edp?  There is at least one more lumia 640 edp file that has a different signature than those two that you could try.  

Also could you share the product code of your device?  It is under the back coer and would look something like _059X0M9_


----------



## fil3s (Feb 23, 2018)

I didn't realise I deleted the RM1096 edp . I'll try again


----------



## fil3s (Feb 23, 2018)

THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede -edfile C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp
Process started Fri Feb 23 11:26:35 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\lindh\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180223112635_ThreadId-4740.log
Debugging enabled for  emergency

Initiating emergency download for RnD.
Create emergency messaging...
Create emergency messaging...END
Checking trace_usb...END
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...END
Get connectionString...
Get connectionString...END
Open messaging...
Open messaging...END
Only Sahara based emergency download is currently supported
Operation took about 3 minutes, 2 seconds.

Unknown error code.

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 80999 (0x13C67)
PS C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>


----------



## nate0 (Feb 23, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> THOR2 1.8.2.18
> Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
> Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede -edfile C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp
> ...

Click to collapse



You might just need to just reset or unlplug your phone and plug it back in.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 23, 2018)

nate0 said:


> You might just need to just reset or unlplug your phone and plug it back in.

Click to collapse



It's stuck at etc, etc,, can I get the edp file ? Thx


----------



## nate0 (Feb 23, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> It's stuck at etc, etc,, can I get the edp file ? Thx

Click to collapse



I am not at home to know which is which.  I think it is this one though


----------



## fil3s (Feb 23, 2018)

PS C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> .\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:\lumia\RM1073_fh.edp"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede -edfile C:\lumia\RM1073_fh.edp
Process started Fri Feb 23 11:48:35 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\lindh\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180223114835_ThreadId-9276.log
Debugging enabled for  emergency

Initiating emergency download for RnD.
Create emergency messaging...
Create emergency messaging...END
Checking trace_usb...END
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...END
Get connectionString...
Get connectionString...END
Open messaging...
Open messaging...END
Only Sahara based emergency download is currently supported
Operation took about 3 minutes, 1 second.

Unknown error code.

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 80999 (0x13C67)
PS C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>


----------



## nate0 (Feb 23, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> PS C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> .\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile "C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede" -edfile "C:\lumia\RM1073_fh.edp"
> THOR2 1.8.2.18
> Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
> Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Just keep at it.  Reset the phone again and try.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks mate. You're advice is precious to me. :good:


----------



## mishkalex (Feb 23, 2018)

*nate0 is the ****!*

The persistence in working with Jason was special man. Very impressive and very cool. 

You were not going to let Jason give up!

Teacher, coach, killer dad, all of the above?

Got a project if you have some time. Borked install on an unlocked 1520.2.

The best place to start that thread would be helpful. This is my first post and probably is not within protocol. 

Apologies, but i needed to tell you that.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 23, 2018)

Use the WP8 thread at the begining of this post that I shared.  Post there and that will get attention from users who may have "been there done that" other than me.  Does it show up in Emergency download mode?
What did you install?


----------



## fil3s (Mar 7, 2018)

To conclude this thread.

I bought a 640 from eBay for ~$60AUD

The insider program has bricked my phone _and_ laptop. Never again

Luckily I was able to restore the laptop at least.


----------



## muhammad_h (Mar 10, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> THOR2 1.8.2.18
> Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
> Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\MPRG8x26_fh.ede -edfile C:\lumia\RM1109_fh.edp
> ...

Click to collapse



i get the same results.. i've been looking in the comments hoping that he'll finally unbrick his device cuz i also have a 640XL DS which was bricked and i pretty much gave up..


----------



## fil3s (Mar 11, 2018)

muhammad_h said:


> i get the same results.. i've been looking in the comments hoping that he'll finally unbrick his device cuz i also have a 640XL DS which was bricked and i pretty much gave up..

Click to collapse



Sorry bro. Too hard :good:

I saw the 640 and had the cash

So I bought it. :good:


----------



## muhammad_h (Mar 11, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Sorry bro. Too hard :good:
> 
> I saw the 640 and had the cash
> 
> So I bought it. :good:

Click to collapse



Theoretically you can still unbrick it if there's no hardware damage and if the mmc is still healthy.. But that includes getting a box and a jTag or soldering wires on your main board but unfortunately i don't have a box and they cost more than the device would cost.


----------



## fil3s (Mar 24, 2018)

Unlocked, rooted, interop unlock working on my new 640 :good:

Unless I have infinity box or something it clearly wasn't going to unbrick. 

Thanks all.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 22, 2018)

Update: bricked my new 640 with Wpinternals lol.


----------



## muhammad_h (Jun 22, 2018)

Congrats.. We're now a team.


----------



## fil3s (Apr 14, 2019)

The device is qhusb bulk 9008 again. Surely there's a way to unblock it

Current symptoms; 

Device *won't power on* 
It makes the connection to PC via 9008 mode

I have the stock files , as there are no Rm_1074 emergency files available , I'm unable to recover it via WPRT. It's not a listed device even

Anyone can help me unbrick my 640 . Thanks


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 14, 2019)

You tried this files?
https://protobetatest.com/downloads/


----------



## fil3s (Apr 15, 2019)

titi66200 said:


> You tried this files?
> https://protobetatest.com/downloads/

Click to collapse



Hi Bruz, yeah I've got those files M8

The phones f*****  this model is a **** to unbrick


----------



## fil3s (May 2, 2019)

Ok im trying to use Wdrt the old way with no luck.

I *emphasize* , that I am unable to load the custom packagé to WPRT. I've enabled it in settings,, load *costum firmware to /Downloads/products*, but the firmware is not visible !!! in Wdrt .


----------



## fil3s (Jun 1, 2019)

Dear , I need someone to convert these files or get *me the hex and bin files for RM-1074* :crying:


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 1, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Dear , I need someone to convert these files or get *me the hex and bin files for RM-1074* :crying:

Click to collapse



https://www.lumiafirmware.com/model/RM-1074


----------



## fil3s (Jun 1, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Dear , I need someone to convert these files or get me the hex and bin files for RM-1074 :crying:

Click to collapse



That website does nt contain hex or bin files! And no rm -1074 emergency files neither :3


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 1, 2019)

Right. WDRT didnt find ?

Have you tried with RM_1073 files?


----------



## fil3s (Jun 1, 2019)

augustinionut said:


> Right. WDRT didnt find ?
> 
> Have you tried with RM_1073 files?

Click to collapse



Yes. And yes

I'm kind of a noob with windows phone so I thought I could try to unbrick it with windows phone unbrick tool 

The 9008 thread or whatever is beyond my skill level. Kinda hoping someone would repack the edp and ede files to bin and hex format for me


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 1, 2019)

Just open them with notepad, you will see that they are the same files, with another extension


----------



## fil3s (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 2, 2019)

What, you did it?


----------



## fil3s (Jun 3, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 3, 2019)

If anyone has ever unbricked a Rm 1074 I'll donate them 10 bucks if they come forward with the emergency files. Cause I know they aren't /were never on lumiafirmware.com , meaning thor2 will not unbrick this Lumia

C'mon mann.


----------



## bkdroid13 (Jun 4, 2019)

*QloaderHS-USB Qloader 9008*

The Qualcomm HS-USB USB QDLoader driver is an essential driver for connecting your Snapdragon Chipset device to a computer. Since then, many brands of phones such as OnePlus, Samsung, Xiaomi Redmi, Lenovo, etc. They use the Qualcomm processor chipset in their smartphones. Therefore, it is even more important to connect these devices to the PC only through the Qualcomm controllers.


----------



## nate0 (Jun 5, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> If anyone has ever unbricked a Rm 1074 I'll donate them 10 bucks if they come forward with the emergency files. Cause I know they aren't /were never on lumiafirmware.com , meaning thor2 will not unbrick this Lumia
> 
> C'mon mann.

Click to collapse



You have all the files.  Previous posts linked them to the proto beta test site, The zip archive has the emg files you need for RM-1074 and most all the other missing ones. Or you can try the the RM-1072 from lumiafirmware's site.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 6, 2019)

I've tried. Forgive my "noobness" .


----------



## fil3s (Jun 6, 2019)

nate0 said:


> You have all the files. Previous posts linked them to the proto beta test site, The zip archive has the emg files you need for RM-1074 and most all the other missing ones. Or you can try the the RM-1072 from lumiafirmware's site.

Click to collapse



C'mon dude how do those files fit in here. There s gotta be a way. This phone is bricked. No one will ever be able to fix a dead 640 rm 1074 . :3


----------



## bkdroid13 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Windows 7 vs Windows 10??*

I am formatting my computer, I am struggling to decide on which windows to install.
Windows 10 does not ask user whether to install upadates or not.

Let me know your views on which to choose version of window.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 25, 2019)

bkdroid13 said:


> I am formatting my computer, I am struggling to decide on which windows to install.
> Windows 10 does not ask user whether to install upadates or not.
> 
> Let me know your views on which to choose version of window.

Click to collapse



Window s ten , Bro.


----------



## thinhx2 (Jul 6, 2019)

Today i recovered my lumia id326 wcom 9008. It so easy


----------



## fil3s (Jul 7, 2019)

I'll give you 10 bucks to unbrick my 640 . You got PayPal 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using XDA Labs


----------



## thinhx2 (Jul 7, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> I'll give you 10 bucks to unbrick my 640 . You got PayPal
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Do you have telegram or facebook?


----------



## thinhx2 (Jul 7, 2019)

Only need qcom 9008. Unbrick is so easy


----------



## JoachimP (Jul 9, 2019)

Hello,
may I ask you for some assistance? I have got an Archos Cesium 40 which is stuck in QCom 9008 mode. Unfortunately I was not able to extract the required hex and mbn files from ffu. Thor2 asks me for a xml file which I do not have. The Cesium is not supported by WDRT nor WPInternals. The only Flash mode I know is Power On + Vol higher, but I cannot achieve it. I already tried with Lumia 520 files, but no way to get it booting in a different way as to 9008. Any suggestions?
Best regards, Joachim


----------



## fil3s (Jul 12, 2019)

```
???
```

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using XDA Labs


----------

